# visiting jersey



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

i going to be up ther in about a week il be in waretown i geuss it by barnegat or lacy something like that is ther any goo fishing ther my dad who lives up ther said ther was a powerplant by his house people fish do u know if any thing goes on there


----------



## woodie (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi,the fishing here has fallen off but,you can still give it a try ....if ya can't get a bite....go back home and do a little spell-check!
"That's just a fellow fishermen talkin trash"


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings striperswiper!

He may be talking about Oyster Creek Power Plant discharge. For years it was a great winter hotspot, but a few years back they shut down in mid-Winter and about 3,000 stripers bit the dust. The plant has fired back up since then, but post 911 regulations keep fishermen off the plant property where the best fishing is/was. However, you can still fish downstream from the RT 9 bridge. Haven't heard much about the creek this year, as the nearshore waters are still producing stripers and blues, with some fish being taken off the beach. Worse case scenario you can take one of the Barnegat Light partyboats out. Let us know how you make out....


----------

